# My humble system



## Kai Winters (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi all,
My humble system consists of:
TV: LG 50PC3D plasma wall mounted with a standard Sanus wall mount.
Receiver: Yamaha RX-V659
DVD Player: Sony BDP-S350 Blu-ray
Cable box: Scientific Explorer 8300HD
Remote: Harmony 1
Speakers: Paradigm...Monitor 3 v.4/fronts, CC290 v.5/center, Atom v.4/surrounds and PDR-12/sub

I use a mish mash of cables depending on sales, etc. 
Connections:
Cable box to receiver: component and optical.
DVD to TV/receiver: hdmi from dvd to tv for video and optical from dvd to receiver for audio.
Receiver to TV: Component for cable box video.
I also use a basic video connection output from the receiver to the tv for the receiver's gui.

It is a very nice sounding system but I have been infected with the upgraditis virus for decades and could fill a room to bursting with all the gear I have bought, sold and traded in the 30 years I have been "infected". My current desires are to move the 3's to the surround position and buy a pair of Monitor 7's for the fronts. Additionally I am going to replace the receiver with a model that has hdmi inputs/outputs and the latest audio codecs...still researching brands/models.


----------

